# 92 Black SE-R sr20de



## blackser (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/timburkhart

My 92 Sentra SE-R w/ a JDM SR20DE engine swap. enjoy.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Good start on the B13, nice n clean. Best of luck with the future mods!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice and simple


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

looks good, kinda like mine


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

smooth lines just how i like them. i love the black se-r's but then i got a 240 but your car looks great.


----------

